# Anyone try V-8 juice on salads?



## Meanderer (Jul 25, 2014)

I really like V-8 juice, and was wondering if anyone has ever tried using it on salads as a dressing??


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2014)

I never thought of V-8 on a salad, but why not?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 25, 2014)

I`ll bet it would be good! Especially the spicy one.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 25, 2014)

I'd rather just drink it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 2, 2014)

I'd say thicken it a bit either with some pulp left over from juicing or with some chia seeds. I bet it would be good! On the rare occasions when I make meatloaf, I mix V8 in it.


----------

